# strange network problem.

## truekaiser

i was updating my mythbox and now it can't retrieve files on the command line using w-get or even emerging stuff but using ping to reach google works and some web pages load. anyone else run into this?

edit:

ok i can ssh into the box on MY network, and the rest of my computers are able to go to any address they want to it's just that one that can't. I am at a loss as to what may be causing this..

----------

## Hu

What error message is displayed?

----------

## truekaiser

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What error message is displayed?

 

thats the thing, no error messages. it gets it's address from the dhcp server and it's routing information with no error's. the interface works when it handles information on the local network such as ssh or nfs, and some addresses can be pinged like the main gentoo site and google but nothing else.

----------

## Hu

If there is no error message, how do you know that something failed, as opposed to just being slow?

From the symptoms you describe, I would guess that your default gateway is missing or wrong, but you ought to be getting some sort of error message if that is the case.  What is the output of ip addr ; ip route ; nl /etc/resolv.conf ; ping -c 4 85.17.225.93 ; ping -c 4 bugs.gentoo.org?

----------

## truekaiser

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If there is no error message, how do you know that something failed, as opposed to just being slow?
> 
> From the symptoms you describe, I would guess that your default gateway is missing or wrong, but you ought to be getting some sort of error message if that is the case.  What is the output of ip addr ; ip route ; nl /etc/resolv.conf ; ping -c 4 85.17.225.93 ; ping -c 4 bugs.gentoo.org?

 

because emerge gives this when i try it on that machine.

```
Mediascale kevin # emerge netselect

Calculating dependencies                ... done!                           

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/netselect-0.3.tar.gz'

--2009-02-15 11:31:03--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/netselect-0.3.tar.gz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Name or service not known.               

wget: unable to resolve host address `distfiles.gentoo.org'                        

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/netselect-0.3.tar.gz'

--2009-02-15 11:31:03--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/netselect-0.3.tar.gz

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... failed: Name or service not known.                                              

wget: unable to resolve host address `distro.ibiblio.org'                                                       

>>> Downloading 'http://alumnit.ca/~apenwarr/netselect/netselect-0.3.tar.gz'                                    

--2009-02-15 11:31:04--  http://alumnit.ca/~apenwarr/netselect/netselect-0.3.tar.gz                             

Resolving alumnit.ca... failed: Name or service not known.                                                      

wget: unable to resolve host address `alumnit.ca'                                                               

!!! Couldn't download 'netselect-0.3.tar.gz'. Aborting.                                                         

 * Fetch failed for 'net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2', Log file:                                                  

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2/temp/build.log'                                             

>>> Failed to emerge net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2/temp/build.log'
```

yet on a different machine it works.

```
Corescale kevin # emerge -v netselect            

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2  22 kB                                            

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 22 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/netselect-0.3.tar.gz'

--2009-02-15 11:38:43--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/netselect-0.3.tar.gz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135, ... 

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.238.52|:80... connected.                  

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK                                     

Length: 22047 (22K) [application/x-gzip]                                           

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/netselect-0.3.tar.gz'                           

100%[==========================================================================>] 22,047       100K/s   in 0.2s    

2009-02-15 11:38:44 (100 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/netselect-0.3.tar.gz' saved [22047/22047]

 * netselect-0.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

```

pinging www.google.com works.

```

Mediascale kevin # ping www.google.com

PING www.l.google.com (74.125.95.147) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=55.6 ms

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=2 ttl=243 time=56.6 ms

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=3 ttl=243 time=54.9 ms

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=4 ttl=243 time=56.3 ms

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=5 ttl=243 time=56.1 ms

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=6 ttl=243 time=55.1 ms

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=7 ttl=243 time=55.0 ms

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=8 ttl=243 time=54.8 ms

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=9 ttl=243 time=54.6 ms

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=10 ttl=243 time=56.6 ms

64 bytes from iw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.95.147): icmp_seq=11 ttl=243 time=54.6 ms

^C

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

11 packets transmitted, 11 received, 0% packet loss, time 10039ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 54.643/55.516/56.676/0.797 ms

```

but from the same machine trying to access it using a web browser DOESN'T.

your suggested command gives.

```
Mediascale kevin # ip addr ; ip route ; nl /etc/resolv.conf ; ping -c 4 85.17.225.93 ; ping -c 4 bugs.gentoo.org

bash: ip: command not found

bash: ip: command not found

     1  # Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

     2  # /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

     3  nameserver 192.168.0.1

     4  # /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

PING 85.17.225.93 (85.17.225.93) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 85.17.225.93: icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=121 ms

64 bytes from 85.17.225.93: icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=121 ms

64 bytes from 85.17.225.93: icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=121 ms

64 bytes from 85.17.225.93: icmp_seq=4 ttl=48 time=121 ms

--- 85.17.225.93 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3009ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 121.461/121.831/121.975/0.409 ms

PING hornbill.gentoo.org (85.17.225.93) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from hornbill.gentoo.org (85.17.225.93): icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=121 ms

64 bytes from hornbill.gentoo.org (85.17.225.93): icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=121 ms

64 bytes from hornbill.gentoo.org (85.17.225.93): icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=121 ms

64 bytes from hornbill.gentoo.org (85.17.225.93): icmp_seq=4 ttl=48 time=121 ms

--- hornbill.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 121.302/121.516/121.791/0.390 ms
```

accessing it using links works but on the same machine trying to get at it via firefox doesn't

----------

## Hu

 *truekaiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Mediascale kevin # emerge netselect
> 
> ...

 

That is an error message.

 *truekaiser wrote:*   

> but from the same machine trying to access it using a web browser DOESN'T.
> 
> your suggested command gives.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You need to install sys-apps/iproute2 to get the ip command.  The fact that links works makes me suspect that Firefox is doing something fancy that conflicts with your DNS server.  This is also supported by the error message from wget.  What is 192.168.0.1 running?  Does your system send any interesting DNS queries or get any unusual DNS answers when you try to use wget?  Did you build wget with support for IPv6?  Can you wget by IP address?

----------

## truekaiser

192.168.0.1 is my netgear router. I found a hack to get networking to work again by playing with the settings in /etc/config.d/net like this.

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=("dhcp")

routes_eth0=(

       "default via 192.168.0.1"               # IPv4 default route

#       "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.0.1"            # IPv4 subnet route

#       "::/0"                                  # IPv6 unicast

)

dns_servers_eth0="68.94.156.1 68.94.157.1"

dns_search_eth0="dnsr1.sbcglobal.net dnsr2.sbcglobal.net"

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis nogateway nosendhost"

```

I hate to call this 'solved' yet because on my network this is the only machine exhibiting this behavior. all the others get the proper information via the router's dhcp server.

----------

## jordanwb

What has changed since you updated (besides mythtv)? Have you restarted any daemons or the machine itself?

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I would guess that your default gateway is missing or wrong

 

If he can ping websites that would not be the case. Even if he set the default gateway to another machine on the network, no routing would be possible (I tried that).

----------

## Hu

Since you have name resolution working again, emerge net-analyzer/tcpdump and capture the DHCP messages for both a working and a non-working system.  Try to find why the Netgear is giving bad data to this system, but good data to the others.  Also, check the DNS on the working system to see what parameters the router gave it.

----------

## jordanwb

Could you show the output of ifconfig, and route?

----------

## truekaiser

ifconfig

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c

          inet addr:192.168.0.108  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5853089 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7831041 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1621420921 (1.5 GiB)  TX bytes:1496342017 (1.3 GiB)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xdc00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:5134 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5134 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1504668 (1.4 MiB)  TX bytes:1504668 (1.4 MiB)
```

the problem did not appear till after i had to update glibc to complete a update. before that i had to switch over to the newer ide/sata drivers in the kernel because the older one's refused to see the esata 1tb drive. I will have to get back to you guys later on the tcpdump i need to do job search related stuff before i can sit down and hack at this problem.

edit: this is the network controler on the effected machine btw.

```

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6120/VT6121/VT6122 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 0110

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 32 (750ns min, 2000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at dfeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Kernel driver in use: via-velocity

```

----------

## truekaiser

yes i am replying to myself. i need the room for the required tcp-dumps

dracoscale which is not experiencing the problem.

```

19:16:13.154272 IP (tos 0x10, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 340) 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request [|bootp]

19:16:13.154496 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16842, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 74) localhost.39510 > localhost.domain: 61980+[|domain]

19:16:13.154506 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 37683, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 102) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 82

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16842, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 74) localhost.39510 > localhost.domain: [|udp]

19:16:13.154520 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16842, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 74) localhost.40917 > localhost.domain: 61980+[|domain]

19:16:13.154523 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 37684, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 102) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 82

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16842, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 74) localhost.40917 > localhost.domain: [|udp]

19:16:13.154554 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16842, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 66) localhost.35848 > localhost.domain: 47621+[|domain]

19:16:13.154557 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 37685, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 94) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 74

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16842, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 66) localhost.35848 > localhost.domain: [|udp]

19:16:13.154567 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16842, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 66) localhost.53408 > localhost.domain: 47621+[|domain]

19:16:13.154569 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 37686, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 94) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 74

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16842, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 66) localhost.53408 > localhost.domain: [|udp]

19:16:13.156346 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 576) 192.168.0.1.bootps > 192.168.0.100.bootpc: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 548, xid 0xda84d47d, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Your-IP 192.168.0.100 [|bootp]

19:16:13.156508 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16844, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 72) localhost.43930 > localhost.domain: 49771+[|domain]

19:16:13.156512 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 37687, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 100) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 80

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16844, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 72) localhost.43930 > localhost.domain: [|udp]

19:16:13.156521 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16844, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 72) localhost.38432 > localhost.domain: 49771+[|domain]

19:16:13.156524 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 37688, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 100) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 80

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16844, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 72) localhost.38432 > localhost.domain: [|udp]

19:16:13.156553 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16844, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) localhost.57183 > localhost.domain: 35500+[|domain]

19:16:13.156556 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 37689, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 98) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 78

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16844, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) localhost.57183 > localhost.domain: [|udp]

19:16:13.156564 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16844, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) localhost.60983 > localhost.domain: 35500+[|domain]

19:16:13.156567 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 37690, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 98) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 78

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 16844, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) localhost.60983 > localhost.domain: [|udp]

19:16:13.156747 arp who-has 192.168.0.100 tell 0.0.0.0

19:16:14.724877 arp who-has 192.168.0.100 tell 0.0.0.0

19:16:16.356882 arp who-has 192.168.0.100 tell 0.0.0.0

19:16:18.357900 IP (tos 0x10, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 352) 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request [|bootp]

19:16:18.358939 arp who-has 192.168.0.100 tell 192.168.0.1

19:16:20.354581 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 576) 192.168.0.1.bootps > 192.168.0.100.bootpc: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 548, xid 0xda84d47d, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Your-IP 192.168.0.100 [|bootp]

19:16:20.369117 arp who-has 192.168.0.100 tell 192.168.0.100

19:16:22.369887 arp who-has 192.168.0.100 tell 192.168.0.100
```

mediascale with the hack to get networking to work.

```

19:24:06.123866 IP6 (hlim 1, next-header Options (0) payload length: 36) :: > ff02::16: HBH (rtalert: 0x0000) (padn)[icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, multicast listener report v2, length 28, 1 group record(s) [gaddr ff02::1:ffae:6a6c to_ex { }]

19:24:06.269380 IP (tos 0x10, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 328) 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown), length 300, xid 0xe1ab80d, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown) [|bootp]

19:24:06.970483 IP6 (hlim 255, next-header ICMPv6 (58) payload length: 24) :: > ff02::1:ffae:6a6c: [icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, neighbor solicitation, length 24, who has fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c

19:24:07.970504 IP6 (hlim 255, next-header ICMPv6 (58) payload length: 16) fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c > ff02::2: [icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16

     source link-address option (1), length 8 (1): 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c

       0x0000:  0030 18ae 6a6c

19:24:10.530579 IP (tos 0x10, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 328) 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown), length 300, xid 0xe1ab80d, secs 4, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown) [|bootp]

19:24:10.532676 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 576) 192.168.0.1.bootps > 192.168.0.108.bootpc: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 548, xid 0xe1ab80d, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Your-IP 192.168.0.108

     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown) [|bootp]

19:24:10.535093 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 0.0.0.0

19:24:11.823876 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 0.0.0.0

19:24:11.970479 IP6 (hlim 255, next-header ICMPv6 (58) payload length: 16) fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c > ff02::2: [icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16

     source link-address option (1), length 8 (1): 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c

       0x0000:  0030 18ae 6a6c

19:24:12.500484 IP6 (hlim 1, next-header Options (0) payload length: 36) fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c > ff02::16: HBH (rtalert: 0x0000) (padn)[icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, multicast listener report v2, length 28, 1 group record(s) [gaddr ff02::1:ffae:6a6c to_ex { }]

19:24:13.543878 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 0.0.0.0

19:24:15.183280 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 24665, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 60) corescale.33915 > 192.168.0.108.6600: S, cksum 0x2a1d (correct), 1717981028:1717981028(0) win 5840 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 27537213 0,nop,wscale 6>

19:24:15.547242 IP (tos 0x10, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 335) 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown), length 307, xid 0xe1ab80d, secs 9, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown) [|bootp]

19:24:15.548245 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 192.168.0.1

19:24:15.970480 IP6 (hlim 255, next-header ICMPv6 (58) payload length: 16) fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c > ff02::2: [icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16

     source link-address option (1), length 8 (1): 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c

       0x0000:  0030 18ae 6a6c

19:24:17.545395 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 576) 192.168.0.1.bootps > 192.168.0.108.bootpc: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 548, xid 0xe1ab80d, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Your-IP 192.168.0.108

     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown) [|bootp]

19:24:17.610617 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 192.168.0.108

19:24:18.183152 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 24666, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 60) corescale.33915 > 192.168.0.108.6600: S, cksum 0x1e65 (correct), 1717981028:1717981028(0) win 5840 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 27540213 0,nop,wscale 6>

19:24:18.183803 arp who-has corescale tell 192.168.0.108

19:24:18.185998 arp reply corescale is-at 00:1c:df:4a:fb:19 (oui Unknown)

19:24:18.186015 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 40) 192.168.0.108.6600 > corescale.33915: R, cksum 0xd99c (correct), 0:0(0) ack 1717981029 win 0

19:24:19.613870 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 192.168.0.108
```

mediascale without the hack

```
19:28:58.803845 IP6 (hlim 1, next-header Options (0) payload length: 36) :: > ff02::16: HBH (rtalert: 0x0000) (padn)[icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, multicast listener report v2, length 28, 1 group record(s) [gaddr ff02::1:ffae:6a6c to_ex { }]

19:28:58.995838 IP (tos 0x10, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 341) 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown), length 313, xid 0x18d09d75, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown) [|bootp]

19:28:59.773790 IP6 (hlim 255, next-header ICMPv6 (58) payload length: 24) :: > ff02::1:ffae:6a6c: [icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, neighbor solicitation, length 24, who has fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c

19:28:59.774182 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 44209, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 118) localhost.35158 > localhost.domain: 3473+[|domain]

19:28:59.774210 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 63216, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 146) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 126

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 44209, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 118) localhost.35158 > localhost.domain: 3473+[|domain]

19:28:59.774259 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 44209, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 118) localhost.52429 > localhost.domain: 3473+[|domain]

19:28:59.774270 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 63217, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 146) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 126

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 44209, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 118) localhost.52429 > localhost.domain: 3473+[|domain]

19:29:00.773810 IP6 (hlim 255, next-header ICMPv6 (58) payload length: 16) fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c > ff02::2: [icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16

     source link-address option (1), length 8 (1): 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c

       0x0000:  0030 18ae 6a6c

19:29:00.774108 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 44509, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 118) localhost.43761 > localhost.domain: 38104+[|domain]

19:29:00.774134 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 63218, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 146) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 126

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 44509, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 118) localhost.43761 > localhost.domain: 38104+[|domain]

19:29:00.774174 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 44509, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 118) localhost.52066 > localhost.domain: 38104+[|domain]

19:29:00.774183 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 63219, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 146) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 126

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 44509, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 118) localhost.52066 > localhost.domain: 38104+[|domain]

19:29:02.840456 IP6 (hlim 1, next-header Options (0) payload length: 36) fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c > ff02::16: HBH (rtalert: 0x0000) (padn)[icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, multicast listener report v2, length 28, 1 group record(s) [gaddr ff02::1:ffae:6a6c to_ex { }]

19:29:03.763887 IP (tos 0x10, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 341) 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown), length 313, xid 0x18d09d75, secs 4, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown) [|bootp]

19:29:03.765999 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 576) 192.168.0.1.bootps > 192.168.0.108.bootpc: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 548, xid 0x18d09d75, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Your-IP 192.168.0.108

     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown) [|bootp]

19:29:03.766274 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 45406, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 72) localhost.46046 > localhost.domain: [bad udp cksum b2dd!] 45762+ PTR? 108.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. (44)

19:29:03.766297 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 63220, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 100) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 80

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 45406, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 72) localhost.46046 > localhost.domain: 45762+[|domain]

19:29:03.766335 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 45406, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 72) localhost.42773 > localhost.domain: [bad udp cksum 7bea!] 45762+ PTR? 108.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. (44)

19:29:03.766346 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 63221, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 100) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 80

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 45406, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 72) localhost.42773 > localhost.domain: 45762+[|domain]

19:29:03.766472 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 45406, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) localhost.55418 > localhost.domain: [bad udp cksum be6a!] 13145+ PTR? 1.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. (42)

19:29:03.766484 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 63222, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 98) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 78

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 45406, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) localhost.55418 > localhost.domain: 13145+[|domain]

19:29:03.766515 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 45406, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) localhost.54013 > localhost.domain: [bad udp cksum 3b70!] 13145+ PTR? 1.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. (42)

19:29:03.766525 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 63223, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 98) localhost > localhost: ICMP localhost udp port domain unreachable, length 78

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 45406, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) localhost.54013 > localhost.domain: 13145+[|domain]

19:29:03.769137 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 0.0.0.0

19:29:04.773791 IP6 (hlim 255, next-header ICMPv6 (58) payload length: 16) fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c > ff02::2: [icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16

     source link-address option (1), length 8 (1): 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c

       0x0000:  0030 18ae 6a6c

19:29:04.960509 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 0.0.0.0

19:29:06.543844 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 0.0.0.0

19:29:08.547218 IP (tos 0x10, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 353) 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown), length 325, xid 0x18d09d75, secs 9, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown) [|bootp]

19:29:08.548219 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 192.168.0.1

19:29:08.773786 IP6 (hlim 255, next-header ICMPv6 (58) payload length: 16) fe80::230:18ff:feae:6a6c > ff02::2: [icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16

     source link-address option (1), length 8 (1): 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c

       0x0000:  0030 18ae 6a6c

19:29:10.545137 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 576) 192.168.0.1.bootps > 192.168.0.108.bootpc: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 548, xid 0x18d09d75, Flags [none] (0x0000)

     Your-IP 192.168.0.108

     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown) [|bootp]

19:29:10.663896 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 192.168.0.108

19:29:12.667187 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell 192.168.0.108
```

mediascale with no hack trying to access a web page with firefox.

```
19:31:30.306660 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 3253, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 60) corescale.55361 > 192.168.0.108.6600: S, cksum 0x0c5e (correct), 4257472085:4257472085(0) win 5840 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 27972320 0,nop,wscale 6>

19:31:30.309198 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 40) 192.168.0.108.6600 > corescale.55361: R, cksum 0x5f87 (correct), 0:0(0) ack 4257472086 win 0

19:31:30.307766 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 23833, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 72) 192.168.0.108.46436 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 1f42!] 17753+ PTR? 108.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. (44)

19:31:30.308917 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 72) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.46436: [udp sum ok] 17753*- q: PTR? 108.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. 0/0/0 (44)

19:31:30.309403 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 23833, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.37634 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 3dd0!] 3035+ PTR? 1.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. (42)

19:31:30.310394 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 103) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.37634: 3035- q: PTR? 1.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. 1/0/0 1.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. PTR[|domain]

19:31:35.303771 arp who-has corescale tell 192.168.0.108

19:31:35.305145 arp reply corescale is-at 00:1c:df:4a:fb:19 (oui Unknown)

19:31:35.307089 arp who-has www.routerlogin.com tell 192.168.0.108

19:31:35.307241 arp reply www.routerlogin.com is-at 00:14:6c:ae:c5:38 (oui Unknown)

19:31:42.012486 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27344, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.34872 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 786!] 24132+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.012590 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27345, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.34872 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum ea05!] 56902+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.023303 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.34872: 24132 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:42.025030 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.34872: [udp sum ok] 56902- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:42.025185 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27348, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.57271 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 882e!] 24132+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.025232 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27349, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.57271 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 6aae!] 56902+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.042094 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.57271: [udp sum ok] 56902- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:42.042263 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27353, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.47452 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 7253!] 24501+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.042313 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27354, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.47452 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum d31f!] 37689+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.043189 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.57271: 24132 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:42.043226 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl 64, id 51902, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 207) 192.168.0.108 > www.routerlogin.com: ICMP 192.168.0.108 udp port 57271 unreachable, length 187

   IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.57271: 24132 q:[|domain][|icmp]

19:31:42.053815 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.47452: 24501 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:42.055084 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.47452: [udp sum ok] 37689- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:42.055224 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27357, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.58065 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum fd29!] 24501+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.055271 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27358, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.58065 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 5df6!] 37689+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.065665 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.58065: 24501 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:42.067395 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.58065: [udp sum ok] 37689- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:42.225464 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27408, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.59476 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 8c08!] 31651+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.225554 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27409, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.59476 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum ecb0!] 54055+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.239821 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.59476: 31651 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:42.240173 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.59476: [udp sum ok] 54055- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:42.240293 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27412, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.35023 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 1168!] 31651+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.240340 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27413, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.35023 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 7210!] 54055+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.251947 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.35023: 31651 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:42.252707 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.35023: [udp sum ok] 54055- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:42.252865 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27416, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.38917 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum ca82!] 20916+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.252914 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27417, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.38917 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum d13!] 49494+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.263294 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.38917: 20916 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:42.265012 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.38917: [udp sum ok] 49494- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:42.265141 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27420, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.41498 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum b578!] 20916+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.265186 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 27421, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.41498 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum f808!] 49494+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:42.275881 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.41498: 20916 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:42.278810 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.41498: [udp sum ok] 49494- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:45.282065 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28325, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.49079 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum f2ca!] 57817+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.282212 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28326, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.49079 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 439c!] 4206+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.292653 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.49079: 57817 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:45.295131 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.49079: [udp sum ok] 4206- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:45.295277 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28329, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.36881 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 98fa!] 57817+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.295369 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28330, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.36881 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum e9cb!] 4206+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.306469 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.36881: 57817 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:45.307443 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.36881: [udp sum ok] 4206- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:45.307603 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28333, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.58504 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 39bf!] 51393+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.307696 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28334, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.58504 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum bc74!] 4900+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.318763 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.58504: 51393 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:45.319765 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.58504: [udp sum ok] 4900- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:45.319889 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28336, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.33586 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 9020!] 51393+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.319973 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28337, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.33586 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 12d6!] 4900+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.331123 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.33586: 51393 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:45.332645 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.33586: [udp sum ok] 4900- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:45.333183 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28340, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.43285 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 6496!] 11530+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.333386 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28341, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.43285 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum a479!] 18863+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.344414 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.43285: 11530 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:45.345908 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.43285: [udp sum ok] 18863- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:45.346107 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28344, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.37549 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum ccac!] 11530+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.346198 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28345, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.37549 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum c90!] 18863+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.357448 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.37549: 11530 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:45.358451 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.37549: [udp sum ok] 18863- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:45.358594 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28348, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.44505 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum fabc!] 432+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.358679 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28349, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.44505 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum d0cc!] 61886+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.369521 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.44505: 432 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:45.371019 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.44505: [udp sum ok] 61886- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:45.371136 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28352, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.60524 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 677e!] 432+ A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.371217 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 28353, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) 192.168.0.108.60524 > www.routerlogin.com.domain: [bad udp cksum 3d8e!] 61886+ AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. (42)

19:31:45.381856 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 179) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.60524: 432 q: A? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 6/0/0 en-us.start2.mozilla.com. CNAME[|domain]

19:31:45.385105 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 70) www.routerlogin.com.domain > 192.168.0.108.60524: [udp sum ok] 61886- q: AAAA? en-us.start2.mozilla.com. 0/0/0 (42)

19:31:47.020257 arp who-has 192.168.0.108 tell www.routerlogin.com

19:31:47.020283 arp reply 192.168.0.108 is-at 00:30:18:ae:6a:6c (oui Unknown)
```

----------

## jordanwb

I see a lot of "bad udp cksum"'s. I suspect there is something wrong with one of your networking devices. If networking is fine on all your other machines, try sticking in another network card.

----------

## truekaiser

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

> I see a lot of "bad udp cksum"'s. I suspect there is something wrong with one of your networking devices. If networking is fine on all your other machines, try sticking in another network card.

 

that is going to be a problem. this is a itx board and the only pci slot is taken by the pvr-150 card. also after doing the tcpdump with the hack running almost all of the bad checksum's go away.

----------

## krinn

 *truekaiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the problem did not appear till after i had to update glibc to complete a update. 

 

there's knows bugs with glibc and dns resolving (many many times), that's your culprit for sure.

google or bugs.gentoo with your version for more informations

----------

## jordanwb

 *truekaiser wrote:*   

>  *jordanwb wrote:*   I see a lot of "bad udp cksum"'s. I suspect there is something wrong with one of your networking devices. If networking is fine on all your other machines, try sticking in another network card. 
> 
> that is going to be a problem. this is a itx board and the only pci slot is taken by the pvr-150 card. also after doing the tcpdump with the hack running almost all of the bad checksum's go away.

 

Get a USB to Ethernet adaptor (Device Drivers -> Network device support -> USB Network Adapters) But also try downgrading the glibc.

----------

## Hu

Downgrading glibc is extremely inadvisable, and Portage will try to stop you if you try it.  It can be done, but it is a great deal of work.  What version of glibc is used on each of the systems in question?

----------

## truekaiser

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Downgrading glibc is extremely inadvisable, and Portage will try to stop you if you try it.  It can be done, but it is a great deal of work.  What version of glibc is used on each of the systems in question?

 

i went from 2.6.1 to 2.9_p20081201-r1. i did initially try that but portage stopped me so i did not try it any further.

the rest have 2.6.1

edit:

 *Quote:*   

> Get a USB to Ethernet adaptor (Device Drivers -> Network device support -> USB Network Adapters) But also try downgrading the glibc

 

if it is hardware which i seriously doubt i would rather get a new mini-itx board then deal with the pain of a usb to ethernet adapter considering i use the network connection to move 2gb+ recordings to another machine to do the encodings. I have been hearing good things about the new dual core mini-itx atom boards for htpc work.

----------

## x22

The checksum errors are in transmitted packets which may be caused by UDP checksum offload. (The trace shows that the router replies on that packets.)

----------

## truekaiser

 *x22 wrote:*   

> The checksum errors are in transmitted packets which may be caused by UDP checksum offload. (The trace shows that the router replies on that packets.)

 

the via chip is supposed to have that ability to offload the checksumming.

----------

## hgfischer

I was getting the same kind of errors during emerge (unable to resolve host...), however I could do wget by hand and it was working. I was even getting the URLs for each tarball and downloading them by hand to distfiles so I could emerge things.

Adding the "dns_" options to /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 and restarting the network service seems to solve this problem.

My resolv.conf file before was exactly the same of now.

I think there is something going on inside emerge.

----------

